# Bucharest, Romania



## lucianmx_2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

Bucharest is the capital of Romania and the biggest city in Romania with a population of 2 milion ppl.PHOTOS:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

lucianmx_2007 said:


> Bucharest is the capital of Romania and the biggest city in Romania with a population of 2 milion ppl.PHOTOS:


Very charming and interesting city. This is a very unusual building ... new on top of the old. 

Thx for posting:cheers:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I am coming to Bucharest in January, haven't looked around yet for any good day city tour i could do


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

here are some of my own 
near the national library 









revolution square

















victory avenue









novotel hotel

















Bucharest financial plaza


----------



## lucianmx_2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

Close to the downtown of Bucharest  :









View from City gate:









Skyline:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful! My brother lived 2years in Bucharest, he loves the country!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bucharest or Bucuresti in local language, its indeed a very nice, charming place. Its indeed that i like that city very much


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*more to come*

here are some more from flickr and some of my own 

university square from above









cismigiu hotel in old bucharest









at night









kogalniceanu square









old part of Bucharest









"Caru cu bere" restaurant , it translates the cart with beer

























lipscani street in the old quarter-

















the city's neat litlle waterfront

































our arch of triumph

























cismigiu park

















around the city

















































and a few pics of the subway

















hope you liked


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks. Looks like Bucharest has a lot to offer. I look forward to visiting next year.


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

nice, nice Bucharest.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, very nice new photos... this below photo, aerial of Bucharest city its amazing:


>


----------



## lucianmx_2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

Piata Victoriei late afternoon- publicity lights (on the top of the block):


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

bucharest tower center , currently the tallest building in romania



















other recent aditions to the skyline









































Bucharest rally

































it's notorius traffic

























police showing off

































heres a pic from inside the airport









and some various shots from around

























































hope you liked
psics are from flickr


----------



## diko (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow. Bucuresti has changed from the time I was a student there. The people are also very hospitable. Se arata foarte frumos. Am fost student acolo in timpul de revolutie. Sint din Ghana, Africa.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## lucianmx_2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

More:

Buzesti Street:


















Victoriei Square by night:










Unirii Square _,,_,,_ :


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

some more cityscape and various angles 

the grey monster



























orthodox church









downtown











































































































victory avenue

















around the city







































































all pics are from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful and awesome updated photos of Bucharest


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Very nice.

Romania is one of the countries i feel more atracted to visit in Europe... i would like to know if i could have dificulties with the lenguage there; i just speak spanish and english?


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

master-mata said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Romania is one of the countries i feel more atracted to visit in Europe... i would like to know if i could have dificulties with the lenguage there; i just speak spanish and english?


well spanish ain't going to do much good ,but with english you will have some luck amung the young ones , especially in the big cities , if you do come i strongly recommend Prahova valley ,with the medieval city of Brasov with Rasnov fortress and Bran castle and a little further away the city of Sibiu aka Hermanstad the cultural capital of Europe in 2007 , the capital of Bucharest should be on the bottom of you're list of things to see


----------



## Parte del mundo (Sep 24, 2007)

Wooow Bucharest, it definetely enter in my list to visit soon. 

I almost visited Bucharest five years ago for just simple chance, but I got routed away to Zagreb the same time time. I regretted not going, but with these pictures it reminded to visit sooner. Keep it coming, Bucharest looks European but at the same it aparts itself from the classic European city.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Very interesting - thanks for all the photos.
the place looks great!!


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Great.

I am not speaking Romanescu ( though tehere are some similar words) , but what I have heard," Bucu Rest" means something like " Be Gay" .

Might be that you should develop tourism aimed to that kind of visitors? 
I mean, they are out there, usually have money and a will to spend it. They are not aggressive , behave nicely, so..go for it.

Very nice city...always...


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

eastern Paris they used to say


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

Goyazny said:


> Great.
> 
> I am not speaking Romanescu ( though tehere are some similar words) , but what I have heard," Bucu Rest" means something like " Be Gay" .
> 
> ...


in what language does bucuresti means be gay??? and no that kind of tourism will never happen in romania, and please stop using google translate for you're posts its not very accurate and people might understand something else


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

I've just checked with google and there is no " be gay" result.
I remember one show about Bucharest earlier, during 80's, where I have heard for that interpretation.


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

heres a nice wide pano


----------



## Miguel_PL (Jan 26, 2007)

It's a city with potential  . But when I'm looking at those photos of traffic, I really want to ask: Don't you have the traffic lights ?! :nuts: Total chaos. Every single vehicle in the middle of the crossroad blocking the others (including the trams).


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

well almost every intersection has traffic lights but what happens is that everyone is in a hurry and forces the green light ,by the time the light turns red at that moment you will have cars that didnt have time to clear the intersection by the time the other cars get a green light to enter , repeat this procedure and take notice that people perceive the tram traks as extra lanes to use if you are in a hurry and they all are- repeat this procedure about 10 times in the rush hour and you get exactly that picture 
welcome to Bucharest ,population 2 million people , car population 1 million and rising , the grid was designed for half of that


----------



## lucianmx_2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

More,including skyline photos:
































































more tommorow.


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

It's also on my list of "Cities to visit". Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos including the panorama


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

here are some more from the romanian forum

the recently renovated historic center (partially renovated)

































































































and some subway pics


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

some more of everybody's favourite commute hour


----------



## lucianmx_2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

^^^ Trafic haos  .


----------



## lucianmx_2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

A few shots from flickr :


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

Bucharest away from downtown , the not so pretty communist legacy and the future


----------



## lucianmx_2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

^^ I can't see the pics  .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Its temporary... photos will be visible soon


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

yes the bandwith meter should reset any day now , what picture hosting do you recommend?


----------



## lucianmx_2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

^^ Imageshack.us


----------



## lucianmx_2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

And webcam today :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I like that forest in the heart of Bucharest, looks very nice...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I like that forest in the heart of Bucharest, looks very nice...


Yes very inpresive.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Lovely city! I really like the wide, tree lined avenues!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

master-mata said:


> Yes very inpresive.


Indeed; btw anyone knows if that forest its the central park of Bucharest, or atleast the name from this forest/area...


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

well there is a park on the left side of the boulevard-herastrau park but it's not that big , the angle from the webcam is more like an optical illusion created by those tall trees that line up on the street , the right side of the street is actually filled with buildings concealed by those trees , the hole area can not be considered urban forest , still it's a good angle


----------



## lucianmx_2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

Pics : The Metropolis center at night :










The Palace of Parliament:





































The Herastrau Park:



















Traffic jams-the week that has just passed :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates (^^) about Bucharest


----------



## lucianmx_2007 (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice bucharest photos.


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

But traffic situation seems just like India.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos


----------



## lucianmx_2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

rajesh jagetia said:


> But traffic situation seems just like India.


Haha.....:lol: yeah...

Victoriei square,only 4 highrises hno: :
... and I hate these damn cables :





































On the other street / vis-a-vis :




























Bonus :


----------



## rdv- (Oct 1, 2009)

^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice new photos from Bucharest city


----------



## lucianmx_2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

Long time,no see


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

^^
I am very happy that Bucharest looks really great!!!:cheers: Lucianmx_2007 great job!:yes:


----------



## cristi13 (Oct 7, 2009)

Bucharest is one ofthe safest capitals in Europe , and i have to say that is very true


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

lucianmx_2007 said:


>


I wonder if all the streets are that broad in Bucharest? That's quite a good avenue anyway.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ First photo: nice view of the city...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol: Bolsa de Valores. Bucareste!!


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Victoriei Avenue









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raiden2/3166762229/in/[email protected]/




Carol I Boulevard









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raiden2/3166765731/in/[email protected]/




Hotel Marriott Bucharest









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sail0rbe/3318370802/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Romexpo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reginacrabilor/2889353987/in/[email protected]/




Dacia Boulevard









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raiden2/3166751847/in/[email protected]/




Sema Parc building









http://www.flickr.com/photos/constantinb/4484199965/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Sema Parc building is looking very nice


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Anglican Church













Law University












Medicine University


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Great city, highly urbanized.. and love all the contrasts..
And even after all the earthquakes, Ceausescu... it kept a lot of beauty...

Would love to visit one day soon..


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Lacul Morii 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arcapadine/4641985988/in/[email protected]/



Bucuresti Mall









http://www.flickr.com/photos/radua_2000/3549851648/in/[email protected]/



Bucharest Financial Plaza, CEC Palace, National History Museum









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raiden2/3092598887/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

seems like a very charming inviting city. where can I find pics of Bucharest before Ceaucescu or WWII? - I have read unfortunately that he did some damage to this beautiful city.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Urbanista1 said:


> seems like a very charming inviting city. where can I find pics of Bucharest before Ceaucescu or WWII? - I have read unfortunately that he did some damage to this beautiful city.


It's estimated that a fifth of the pre-war city was demolished by Ceausescu. Many beautiful and precious historical buildings like the Vacaresti monastery, entire neighborhoods have been razed for ever. 

You can find old photos on this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=467106


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Another great photo of Bucharest... this here at dusk its really great


>


:cheers:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you!

Casa Presei Libere (The House of the Free Press)













City Gates









http://www.flickr.com/photos/omyone/4413060147/in/[email protected]/




Revolutiei Square









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3906511467/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Pipera Bussines Tower









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danvartanian/4679221541/in/[email protected]/



George Enescu Museum 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaspars/2676045631/in/[email protected]/




Howard Johnson Hotel









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreatoffanin/3384925562/in/[email protected]/


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Very beautiful photo!!! I'd like to know why someone says that Bucharest is ugly!


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

because most of the city when you get to street level view is ugly  , but we do look happy towards the future


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Asmita Gardens









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mmarcel222/4449663159/in/[email protected]/



Romana Square









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raiden2/3274912384/in/[email protected]/



The Circus









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2508466619/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Some very nice new photos in the above posts


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, the city has changed a lot since I have visited it ten years ago. I don't remember much, except Triumphal arch, and a beautiful street with very tall trees, where were Serbian embassy and American school. Does anyone knows maybe where is that? Very beautiful city that I would like to visit again.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Belgrader said:


> ... a beautiful street with very tall trees, where were Serbian embassy and American school. Does anyone knows maybe where is that?


I think it's on a street called Calea Dorobantilor.



Bratianu Boulevard with the Intercontinental Hotel









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregsaintclair/3781684732/in/[email protected]/




Politehnica University 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sedar_aecrim/2042340311/in/[email protected]/




Ministry of Transport and Infrastructure


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last photo is a goverment building?


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Some metro stations:



Titan metro station









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr4gosh/4442778248/in/[email protected]/




Victoriei metro station









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iversonic/707103584/in/[email protected]/




Unirii metro station









http://www.flickr.com/photos/herika006/1169868020/in/[email protected]/





And some night shots:



Foișorul de Foc (the Fire Tower)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickonlinux/4777981038/in/[email protected]/




Mihai Bravu Avenue near Bucur Obor









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dpgwan/4722056249/in/[email protected]/



Universității Square









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3849504061/in/[email protected]/



Victoriei Avenue









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrea-franzoni/3830065528/in/[email protected]/




The National Museum of Contemporary Art during the "Night of the Museums"









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thegum/3541622631/in/[email protected]/




The National Museum of History during the "Night of the Museums"









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thegum/3542437140/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Pipera suburb









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danvartanian/4682484769/in/[email protected]/




Cascade Tower









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danvartanian/4685567851/in/[email protected]/




Buzeşti street









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danvartanian/370185111/in/[email protected]/




Cotroceni Palace (residence of the President)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubic/4110114234/in/[email protected]/




Gara de Nord main train station









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andra_mb/2572891307/in/[email protected]/




Cocor stores









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dionisos/3194649231/in/[email protected]/




Antim Monastery









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gfulvia/2765519846/in/[email protected]/




Sala Palatului (The Palace Hall)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankplads/3403952999/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Good, very nice photo updates of Bucharest as well; keep it up kay:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Good, very nice photo updates of Bucharest as well; keep it up kay:


Thanks, I will.


The backyard of the Stavropoleos church









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaspars/4561351272/in/[email protected]/




The hall of the Romanian Athenaeum









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3530745932/in/[email protected]/




The Financial Plaza









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danvartanian/717946423/




The National Art Museum









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ranopamas/118042895/




The Armenian Church









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4530746436/




The Village Museum with traditional houses collected from all ethnographic regions of Romania








http://www.flickr.com/photos/loopi/2556204674/in/[email protected]/




The Catholic Cathedral and the unfinished Cathedral Plaza building













Radio Romania













The Ministry of Transportation and Infrastructure


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos, views from Bucharest city center; some of those buildings are great


----------



## AR.BN (Feb 22, 2009)

great photos city_of_joy:cheers:


----------



## Guaicaipuro (May 6, 2010)

Is bucarest too hot in summe time? i see lots of AC on those buildings..


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Guaicaipuro said:


> Is bucarest too hot in summe time? i see lots of AC on those buildings..


Yes, is hot, 35 °C was common this summer and sometimes reached 40.


Today, photos of some interiors of the Parliament Palace:











http://www.flickr.com/photos/swarve/124646596/












http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreinistor/494683628/












http://www.flickr.com/photos/iphonelive/4090953826/













http://www.flickr.com/photos/iphonelive/4090956562/












http://www.flickr.com/photos/iphonelive/4090193603/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/iphonelive/4090948550/in/set-72157622646271081/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/richirik/2761704251/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/richirik/2761710115/in/photostream/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/pil/275380213/in/photostream/țț











http://www.flickr.com/photos/1uk3/2604341047/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Patriarchate*













*Antim Monastery*













*Bucur Church. The legend says is built by the founder of the city, Shepperd Bucur*













*Dâmbovița River and the building of the new National Library*






















*Dâmbovița River*













*Chamber of Commerce and Industry*













*Cocor Stores*





















*
New Saint George Church*













*Km 0*













*Pache Protopopescu Boulevard*


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Buildings from the Patriarchal complex*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ymuchomas/3726758819/in/[email protected]/



*The House of the Free Press and the Romexpo Complex*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/theandy/3504949958/




*The House of the Free Press*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3160247764/in/[email protected]/



*Romexpo arena dome*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ileanap/2934154964/in/[email protected]/



*Liberty Center Mall*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iphonelive/4090199331/in/[email protected]/




*The Justice Palace*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iphonelive/4090195561/in/[email protected]/



*The Romanian Athenaeum*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4633067363/in/[email protected]/



*Romanian Athenaeum, the Hall*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iphonelive/4090203829/in/[email protected]/




*Romanian Athenaeum, the Auditorium dome*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iphonelive/4090208623/in/[email protected]/



*The Russian Church*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vladimir-911/1715710581/in/[email protected]/


----------



## waddler (Aug 29, 2010)

Woohooo.. cool pictures dude!! :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those photos of Bucharest are indeed very nice


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

^^Thanks!

*The Central Universitary Library*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cryo7/3458326439/in/[email protected]/



*The statue of Michael the Brave*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4135817290/




*Kiseleff Boulevard and the House of Free Press*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raiden2/3093488710/in/[email protected]/



*The Parliament*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mihhail_v/3157995961/in/[email protected]/




*Victoria Palace*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaron-sneddon/4105979761/in/set-72157622684855545/



*Museum of Geology*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaron-sneddon/4106746582/in/set-72157622684855545/


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

amazing pics. the Parliament interior is eye-popping, too bad it was built while people didn't have heat in winter. Still, it is something Romanians should be porud of because they actually built it.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Circului Park*










*Sutu Palace*










*She Wolf on Lipscani Street*










*Masca Theatre*










*Herastrau Park*










*New Saint Spyridon Church*










*New Saint Spyridon Church*










*Stavropoleos Church*










*Carol Park*










*She Wolf on Barbu Catargiu Boulevard*










*Carol Park*










*Herastrau Park*










*Herastrau Park*










*Lipscani Street*










*Village Museum*










*The Italian Church*


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Opera*













*The Opera Center*












*In the historical center*











*The Law School*











*The Medicine School*











*Street along Dâmbovița*











*Bog'art HQ*











*Gara de Nord train station*











*Bălcescu Avenue*


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Primăverii*, the district with the highest domain prices in Romania













*Bordei Park*













*The Romanian National Television*






















*Buildings on Dorobanți Boulevard* (another expensive area)


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Saint Joseph Catholic Cathedral*














*Random streets*























*Elisabeta Boulevard*













*The City Hall*


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow, great city! I definitely want to visit:cheers:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Triumphal Arch*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gmr12/3275483552/in/[email protected]/




*Smârdan Street*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandru_nesa/4666275775/in/[email protected]/




*In the old commercial district*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dana_andrei/4683330188/in/[email protected]/




*Universității Square*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4857644084/in/[email protected]/




*Architectural variation*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/norida/2287922209/in/[email protected]/




*Hanul cu Tei Inn*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmclici/3028338716/in/[email protected]/




*Hanul lui Manuc Inn*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2544225065/in/[email protected]/




*Herăstrău Park*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ciuciuc_mihai/4852768474/in/[email protected]/


----------



## waddler (Aug 29, 2010)

Happy New Year people! I invite you to watch the 2011 Bucharest New Year Anniversary in HD:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very interesting city - thank you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy New Year 2011 :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bogdansuditu/5314226862/in/photostream/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Christos!




The under construction *National Stadium*
Scroll >>>>>>








http://www.panopixel.ro/stadion_national.html



*Cocor Stores*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodleviton/5290661685/in/set-72157625545746841/



*Constitution Square*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lennert/4983445935/




*Stavropoleos Street*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt_s_jackson/4796463069/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Unirea Shopping Center*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/socialeurope/5007752310/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmclici/5313155946/in/pool-orasulb





*New Year 2011*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmclici/5313155940/in/pool-orasulb





*Palace Hall*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobertuk/5030910386/


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

city_of_joy said:


> Thanks Christos!
> *Steaua Stadium*
> 
> 
> ...


^^
That's funny...:lol: I was more than one time on this stadium, but i never saw this stand. Where did you get that photo? That's not even in Romania.:bash:

*This* is the *Steaua stadium*:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4484316908/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mountaintrekker/4331162182/in/photostream/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Evil78 said:


> ^^
> That's funny...:lol: I was more than one time on this stadium, but i never saw this stand. Where did you get that photo? That's not even in Romania.:bash:


You're right, I deleted that photo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Was not Steaua's stadium?


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

city_of_joy said:


> Thanks Christos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Totally Paris!!!!


----------



## ro.cologne (Sep 14, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Was not Steaua's stadium?


no, obviously it was the fc utrecht stadium... but the team with the red-blue shirts was steaua :lol:


----------



## araujo.lcarlos (Mar 30, 2008)

Great latin european city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/theandy/3794598611/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3712447492/in/photostream/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

More from the city of today's banner.

*Carol Park*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwinalin/5099532223/in/[email protected]/



*Offices near Victory Square*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erwinalin/5088439257/in/[email protected]/



In front of Financial Plaza








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5335528002/in/[email protected]/


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bratianu Boulevard
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vladimir-911/1715962399/in/[email protected]/


*Magheru Boulevard* scroll >>>








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaspars/2848080599/in/[email protected]/



*View toward the Rosetti Square*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2829475119/in/[email protected]/


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Brilliant city. Better than I expected.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice aerials! Very interesting city. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice aerial photos from the city


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Union Avenue*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucianf/2418411321/in/[email protected]/


*Dâmbovița River*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucianf/2418315309/in/[email protected]/



*Opera Center*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucianf/2419141668/in/[email protected]/



*Two banks and the tower of Romanian Television*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucianf/2418340035/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4268225309/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4268223677/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bd. Elisabeta / Queen Elisabeth Avenue by Raiden2, on Flickr


Bd. Elisabeta la Primaria Capitalei / Queen Elisabeth Avenue at Bucharest City Hall by Raiden2, on Flickr


Gradina Cismigiu si bd. Elisabeta / Cismigiu Gardens and Queen Elisabeth Avenue by Raiden2, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18398067​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43557716​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4552140​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52449321​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52449307​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52448966​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52448596​


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bucharest from the roof-top terrace of the palace by jeddiah, on Flickr


skyline by _dinu, on Flickr


Piata Universitatii by seisdeagosto, on Flickr


University Square (Piata Universitatii), Bucharest by Vladimir-911, on Flickr


Coltea Hospital, Bucharest by Vladimir-911, on Flickr


----------



## xanpo_pegna (Jun 13, 2007)

Fell in love with Romania!!!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

One of the most beatiful capitals of east Europe...Like it so much


----------



## cornel001 (Dec 17, 2008)

Then



christos-greece said:


> Coltea Hospital, Bucharest by Vladimir-911, on Flickr


Now



Cotiso said:


> http://my.imageshack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Twin buildings by Romanian Artist, on Flickr


Former Securitate building, now Romanian Architects' Union building by frans.sellies, on Flickr


Freshly renovated Coltzea Hospital by Alex Pănoiu, on Flickr


The Future New National Library in Bucharest by Alex Pănoiu, on Flickr


Statue of king Charles I of Romania in front of the Central University Library (with High-Pass Sharpen) by Alex Pănoiu, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Parada Elevilor, Bucuresti, 2011 by nicubunu.photo, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates of Romania....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you guys for the pictures and kind words!^^










By Romulus/Anghel on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

By Romulus/Anghel on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

By Romulus/Anghel on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

By Romulus/Anghel on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Some villa*









By MARIVS IMPERATOR on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Another villa*​I think 1/3 and of Bucharest is made of streets like this









By MARIVS IMPERATOR on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Lascăr Catariu Boulevard*









By Ovidiu Anca on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Domniţa Anastasia Street*









By stelu1967 on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Stavropoleos Church*









By Alexandru Dozsa on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*National Bank*









By crina.stanciu on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Athenaeum*









By sonjabgd on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*George Enescu Museum*









By jérôme bastianelli on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Cotroceni Palace*​Residence of the President of Romania (if you can call like that the drunkman that lives there now)









By gabiavram on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*University Fountain*​Before modernization









By Alexandru Velcea on Panoramio​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Palace of the Parliament by Guido Musch, on Flickr


Camera de Comert / The Chamber of Commerce by Raiden2, on Flickr


Strada Maria Rosetti / Maria Rosetti Street by Raiden2, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Romania 3 183 by Cryogenius, on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

By MySideOfWorld on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*2nd District Administrative Building*








By specialfx​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Museum of Romanian Peasant*








By ©christake on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*The North Station*








By Ovidiu Anca on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Revolution Square*








By K.Csaba on Panoramio​


----------



## helenlovely205 (Sep 27, 2011)

city_of_joy said:


> *Geology Museum*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beautiful view.


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*AFI Palace - Cotroceni Mall*








By Ion Paul ™ on Panoramio​


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

By ismail soytekinoglu on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Purple Bucharest*









By © Andy Loghin on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arch of Triumph*


Arch-Of-Triumph-02 by tedjel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*National Stadium *









From skycam.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cocor Galleries*









From bucharestdailyphoto.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cocor Galleries*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Victory Road
Art Collections Museum*









By Retegan Marius​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Museum of Romanian Peasant* 









By Marius Retegan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*National History Museum

*









By vladdygo on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Romanian Air Force Show
Monument to the Heroes of the Air* 









By © Andy Loghin on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Carol Park*









By dykenson on Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View over Cişmigiu Garden*









By Ovidiu Anca on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Autumn Morning*


Autumn Morning by ari_cristina, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some street* 


Noone home (in Bucharest) by ogmanchev, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Contrast*









By Dumby111974 on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest Drive*


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Beautiful :drool:

Reminds me a lot of Buenos Aires. The city looks very green from above.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^I'm glad you like it!

*The Manuc Inn
1802*


Bucharest, Romania - Sept. 2011 by Vladimir-911, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cercul Militar*


Cercul Militar National by Thirsty Dragon, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Patriarchal Palace* 









From all-free-photos.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brand new subway station: Parc Bazilescu*


Brand new subway station in Bucharest: Parc Bazilescu by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Revolution Square*









By Petre Popescu on Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Magheru Boulevard*









By eminbk on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brătianu Boulevard*


Bucharest at night by luanneseymour, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Inside the Parliament building*









By Lestatis on Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Parliament building - the Auditorium* 









By Lestatis on Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alba Iulia Square*









From bogdanphotos.wordpress.com​


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ NICE!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks!^^
This is for you:

*Pasajul Macca-Vilacrosse*


DSC_5289 by Florin Stoica, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cișmigiu Gardens


Timely landscape by Andrei Radu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cișmigiu Gardens


Parcul Cismigiu VI by yony_ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cișmigiu Gardens









By ovidoo on Deviantart​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Charles de Gaulle Square









By Alexandru Velcea on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Night view









By © Andy Loghin on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dâmbovița River and the Parliament









By ovidoo on Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Unirea Shopping Center









By Dobre Orlando​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful:cheers:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice!

__________________

Baku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=93


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^Thank you guys!:cheers:

Church of Patriarchate 
1658


Viking Honeymoon 2011, Bucharest, Mitropoliei, Metropolitan Church shadows by divemasterking2000, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brătianu Boulevard


IMG_0517 by luanneseymour, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Colţea Hospital


Spitalul Coltea by cassaflava, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Winter Night


Bucharest...by night by Laurentiu Vaduva, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Monastery Antim


Bucharest, Romania - Sept. 2011 by Vladimir-911, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hotel Novotel


IMG_3861 by Kiwi-Lomo, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest Stock Exchange


IMG_3852 by Kiwi-Lomo, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Herăstrău Park


ILG_20110815_08975 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ramada Hotel


Bucuresti by danvartanian, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bucharest tour bus by Madame Shapoclac, on Flickr


Bucharest tour bus by Madame Shapoclac, on Flickr


Bucharest tour bus by Madame Shapoclac, on Flickr


Bucharest tour bus by Madame Shapoclac, on Flickr


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Monastery Antim
> 
> 
> Bucharest, Romania - Sept. 2011 by Vladimir-911, on Flickr​


Wow! Beautiful architecture.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bucharest tour bus by Madame Shapoclac, on Flickr


Bucharest tour bus by Madame Shapoclac, on Flickr


Șantierul parcării subterane de la Universitate by Iulian.Dnistran.ro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers:Thank you OldBlackMarble and Chris ! 

Academy Street









AnMaDa2011 ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Caşin Church









moonik9​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mill's Lake









Marian N.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ministry of Defense


Bucharest Ministry of Defense by CMoravec, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Justice Palace


20111030-DSC_0172 by TDragos, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Tribunal









Romulus Anghel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Unirea Shopping Center









Mihai Stanislav​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Roman-Catholic Cathedral and Cathedral Plaza office tower









realitatea.net​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bucharest tour bus by Madame Shapoclac, on Flickr


Cityscape  by vamapaull, on Flickr


Biserica Amzei / Amzei Church by Raiden2, on Flickr


Piata Arsenalului / Arsenal Square by Raiden2, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Please post only 1024 px pictures and avoid uninteresting subjects, like the commieblocks in the second picture. Thanks!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Amzei Church


Biserica Amzei by yony_ro, on Flickr​


----------



## cornel001 (Dec 17, 2008)

It is, but not during winter, and not in that specific area (with a few exceptions).


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Man on a Street by Porter Yates, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for contributions and comments! :cheers:

Calea Victoriei (Victory Avenue) - Virtual Reconstruction​
Calea Victoriei (Victory Avenue) is a major avenue in central Bucharest. Initially, the road was named Drumul Braşovului (Braşov Road), being part of the trade route between Bucharest and the city of Braşov, in Transylvania.


Between 1692 and 1700, a paved road which linked the centre of Bucharest to the Mogoşoaia Palace of Constantin Brâncoveanu was built and it was named Podul Mogoşoaiei, being made out of oak wood. Most roads in the Balkans at that time became muddy in the spring and autumn, and the wood prevented this. Consequently the road was one of the most important construction works of the area and a source of pride to Bucharesters. The area surrounding the road became the most fashionable part of Bucharest: 35 boyar houses were located on the road itself in 1775. Podul Mogoşoaiei was the first street in Bucharest to be illuminated with candles during the night, starting July 1814.

The road was renamed "Calea Victoriei" on October 12, 1878, following the Romanian victory in the Independence War of 1877-1878. Calea Victoriei was Bucharest's showpiece street in the Interwar years. Tudor Octavian wrote, "this is how the whole of Bucharest would look if we had been allowed…, if its builders had been clever enough…". After roughly half a century of decline, it has recently been returning to this role.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest 1941​
Please make abstraction of the nazi salute that appears in film. It is a regrettable part of our history the alliance of Romania with the nazi regime (but not with the Germans :lovethem


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

1977 Earthquake in Bucharest​
The 1977 Vrancea Earthquake occurred on Friday, 4 March 1977, 21:20 local time and was felt throughout the Balkans. It had a magnitude of 7.2 with an epicenter in Vrancea (in the Eastern Carpathians) at a depth of 94 kilometers (58 mi).

*The earthquake killed about 1,578 people (1,424 in Bucharest)*, and wounded more than 11,300. Among the victims was the Romanian actor Toma Caragiu. 

About 35,000 buildings were damaged, and the total damage was estimated at more than two billion dollars. Most of the damage was concentrated in Romania's capital, Bucharest, where* about 33 large buildings collapsed*. Most of those buildings were built before World War II, and were not reinforced. Many of the historic buildings that collapsed were not rebuilt; instead, the land was cleared for the building of the Palace of the Parliament. After the earthquake, the Romanian government imposed tougher construction standards.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

PRIMEVAL said:


> ^^Thank you guys!:cheers:
> 
> Aviation Heroes Monument
> 
> ...


great monument :cheers: we have similar in Warsaw :


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

DocentX said:


> great monument :cheers: we have similar in Warsaw :



The road surrounding the monument in Bucharest was up one year ago covered with original setts from twenties or thirties, but was replaced with asphalt as you can see .


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gheorghe Chelu @ Panoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gheorghe Chelu @ Panoramio​


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Bucharest by Melissa_bel, on Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Linda cidade


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bycicles parking by Go 4 IT, on Flickr


Alex Sheppard by UoB Photosoc, on Flickr


Yup!It's starting to look very nice our town by bulubucc2, on Flickr


Spitalul şi biserica Colţea / Colţea hospital and church (Bucharest) by nihilsineDeo, on Flickr


Gas Station detour by DAlexe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

House of the Scientists


Casa Oamneilor de Stiinta by yony_ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ministry of Agriculture



Ministerul Agriculturii by yony_ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moşilor Road



071 by Tiberiu Ciolacu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Amzei Church


Biserica Amzei by yony_ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Fire Tower


Foisorul de Foc by LeuPeleu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucuresti by mara m7, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Odeon Theatre


Odeon Theatre Bucharest by octopuzz, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Romania, Bucharest by mountaintrekker2001, on Flickr


skyline by _dinu, on Flickr


Bucharest Skyline by glacris, on Flickr


Park by youngwarrior, on Flickr


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

Pretty nice photos of Bucharest )) Lovely city you got, guys ))


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! :cheers:



The Old Commercial Center


Buchrest, Romania - Sept. 2011 by Vladimir-911, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Herăstrău Park


Barcute si vaporase by CClaudiuStefan, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Residences on Barbu Catargiu Boulevard




Bulevardul Lascar Catargiu by yony_ro, on Flickr​
A video made in aproximatively the same area of the city (streets near Dacia Boulevard)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Residence Building



Casa Niculescu - Dorobantu by yony_ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Museum of Romanian Peasant



Muzeul Taranului Roman by yony_ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Napoleon III Square



Piata Napoleon al III-lea by yony_ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Geology Museum



Muzeul National de Geologie by yony_ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucuresti by m.mihai73, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucuresti by m.mihai73, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dorobanţi Avenue


Bucuresti - ianuarie- by Mary590, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dorobanţi Avenue


Bucuresti - ianuarie- by Mary590, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Kogălniceanu Square


Bucuresti by m.mihai73, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

National Art Museum



București (Bucharest, Romania) - Muzeul Naţional de Artă al României (The National Museum of Art) by jaime.silva, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Law School


DSC_0050_1_2_tonemapped.jpg by mnegutu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Victory Avenue


140 by Tiberiu Ciolacu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Terra Park


sky is no longer the limit by Adrian Ghivnici, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Winter Morning by oldschoolrocker, on Flickr


The Church and Hospital Coltea-Bucharest by Georg Falcoianu, on Flickr


Polytechnic University of Bucharest - 270° by Daniel Mihai, on Flickr


Polytechnic University of Bucharest - 180° by Daniel Mihai, on Flickr


Strada Franceză, Bucuresti, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Street Delivery by vamapaull, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The violinist - Valentin Albesteanu by vamapaull, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pictures made today on little streets around Dacia Boulevard


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

d17_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


d56 by bob8952, on Flickr


d29 by bob8952, on Flickr


an evening walk by raznicu2010, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

DSC_0977 by jit bag, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

aspaC by plitch, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pasajul de la Universitate by R.Elli, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lipscani - centrul vechi by R.Elli, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

View from the House of Parliament, boulevard with colored fountains by Zsofia Nagy, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hanul Manuc - Bucharest by Zsofia Nagy, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest - Palace of the Parliament by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

North Station (1872) and Ministry of Transportation (1940)


P5143008 by Undo_Andu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

North Station​
Bucharest North railway station is the main railway station in Bucharest and the largest railway station in Romania. The vast majority of mainline trains to/from Bucharest originate from Gara de Nord.


Gara de Nord, Bucharest, Corner View by Istvan, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

North Station 


Gara de Nord train station - Bucharest by Zsofia Nagy, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

North Station 


LE6600 477-268-3 by Didi ursuletz, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

DSC04060 by adyzzuc, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

DSC04048 by adyzzuc, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

bucharest / house 3 by FOREVER CARDON, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

bucharest / house 2 by FOREVER CARDON, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

bucharest / house 1 by FOREVER CARDON, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Strada Blanduziei by yony_ro, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Buchrest, Romania - Sept. 2011 by Vladimir-911, on Flickr


villa by josef.stuefer, on Flickr


House of the Free Press, Bucharest by marius_pirvu, on Flickr


Bucharest-05 by T J Sawyer, on Flickr


new folly near mad mans house by Roberto Maldeno, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Old town by Anna Andreea Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

city snake by anaelii, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

DSC_5757 by Catalin Adler, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Winter Morning by oldschoolrocker, on Flickr


Bucuresti, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


The elegant and not so elegant - Bucuresti, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Piata Victoriei, Bucharest by erika albinson's photos, on Flickr


----------



## Beck's (Nov 30, 2009)

It's so beautifull, it is said that Bucharest is Paris of Eastern Europe


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Its indeed; that's true


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Βουκουρέστι... by Vegaslyra, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Όταν κοιτάς απο ψηλά.... by Vegaslyra, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Untitled by naeledra_anomis, on Flickr​


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Beck's said:


> It's so beautifull, it is said that Bucharest is Paris of Eastern Europe





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Its indeed; that's true


It WAS said that. Past tense. And as a capital of a country to be called "a smaller copy" of the capital of another country, isn't exactly a moment of pride for the country's capital in question. At least in my case, this comparison between the 2 capitals makes me feel inferior. Bucharest is Bucharest, and yes, in the past was a beautiful city, but those days are long gone.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Actually is a little better than in these pictures, ofcourse if we don't consider the commieblocks neighbourhoods. But when you're too used with something you can't see its beauty. Bucharest has an amazing variety of architecture and a huge touristic potential. When all these old building will be restored, it will be a gem of a city.


The house of Dimitrie Gusti, 1939 - arh. Octav Doicescu by liliana_ch, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Greek Church


Untitled by The Nameless Cat, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

view from our hotel in bucharest by Philip Luedtke, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pictures taken today









By me​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pictures taken today


1DSC_3790 by Alexandru Zaharia, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pictures taken today


1DSC_3757 by Alexandru Zaharia, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pictures taken today



iarna e grea si beckham sta in chiloti by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pictures taken today on the streets between Moşilor and Batiştei streets


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Southern reflexions by Sorinmountains, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Roman Square



Timelapse In Bucharest by CrissyTheRocket, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bulevardul Lascar Catargiu by yony_ro, on Flickr


1DSC_3730 by Alexandru Zaharia, on Flickr


1DSC_3781 by Alexandru Zaharia, on Flickr


ilford400-1 by LeuPeleu, on Flickr


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

midrise said:


> :down:hno:...The maze of apartment blocks is uninspiring, you can see the same vision repeated worldwide, of low income housing.


Maybe in some decades they will become an interesting landmark, as witnesses of an opressive period.






artser said:


> Very nice and interesting city!


I'm glad you like it!





Next: Victory Square with the Museum of Romanian Peasant and Palace of Gouvernment, then interiors of Parliament Palace and the Basarab Overpass.




13 by Lestatis, on Flickr




14 by Lestatis, on Flickr




Im Parlamentspalast - HDR by bohnengarten, on Flickr




Im Parlamentspalast - HDR by bohnengarten, on Flickr




Im Parlamentspalast - HDR by bohnengarten, on Flickr




Basarab bridge by CameliaTWU (away for a while), on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Triumphal Arch of Bucharest by Daniel Mărăcine, on Flickr


Bucharest by night by mihairadu.ro, on Flickr


Light Festival by Andrei AIR, on Flickr


Basarab Passage by Daniel Mărăcine, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^The second one is amazing!




British - winning cars parade​

The British Embassy, together with the Lotus representatives in Romania organised a British sports cars parade in downtown Bucharest to celebrate the Queen's Diamond Jubilee.




British - winning cars parade by UK in Romania, on Flickr




British - winning cars parade by UK in Romania, on Flickr





British - winning cars parade by UK in Romania, on Flickr




British - winning cars parade by UK in Romania, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks; and your's last find its really amazing too


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Street level views are a good thing...:cheers1:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks like this wonderful city is really coming back to life. Cheers


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers1:




Petrom - iphone by Lee Dolman, on Flickr



History Museum by Matei Cretu, on Flickr



Parcul I.O.R. by Cristi Arsene, on Flickr




Untitled by Cristi Arsene, on Flickr




DSC_6936-Edit by Cristi Arsene, on Flickr



​


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cotroceni Presidential Palace




20110116 #45 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr




20110116 #37 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr





20110116 #21 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

British - winning cars parade by UK in Romania, on Flickr


British - winning cars parade by UK in Romania, on Flickr


British - winning cars parade by UK in Romania, on Flickr


Romanian Parliament by andrei_mole, on Flickr


IOR Parc by andrei_mole, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

20120614 #09 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr





20120614 #03 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr





20120614 #16 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr





20120614 #07 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

20120614 #05 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr


20120614 #13 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr


20120614 #15 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr


20120614 #02 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr


----------



## Turgutt (Nov 7, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Immagine 152 by GioGrig, on Flickr




Immagine 122 by GioGrig, on Flickr




Immagine 085 by GioGrig, on Flickr





Immagine 064 by GioGrig, on Flickr





Immagine 119 by GioGrig, on Flickr





Immagine 099 by GioGrig, on Flickr





Immagine 071 by GioGrig, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Spre zona Eroilor / Towards Heroes' District by Raiden2, on Flickr


Str. Sfintii Apostoli x Str. Vanatori / St. Apostles Street x Hunters Street by Raiden2, on Flickr


Milennium Center - dupa incendiu / after the fire by Raiden2, on Flickr


Primaria Capitalei / The Bucharest City Hall by Raiden2, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hotel Ramada by Al-Bundy', on Flickr





Magazinul Victoria by Al-Bundy', on Flickr​


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Monastery courtyard by Gino Veltmaat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Romanian Atheneum by mnecula, on Flickr


Noaptea in oras by dragosgrijincu, on Flickr


Bucharest by gotjazz23, on Flickr


Buildings by SiminaSav, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

DSC02707 by p. maximus, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Victoria Square by Daniel Mărăcine, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

City's founder



Bucharest - Statue of Vlad Tepes by tamoeta, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

CEC Palace















By me.


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

By me. 

@christos, where are you?


----------



## MIBO (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow　beautiful!

Thanks for the pictures, I have one question, what are the economic and demographic tendencias of Bucharest in the Romanian context? I mean, Romania is loosing population, what about Bucharest?


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

MIBO said:


> Wow　beautiful!
> 
> Thanks for the pictures, I have one question, what are the economic and demographic tendencias of Bucharest in the Romanian context? I mean, Romania is loosing population, what about Bucharest?


At the 2002 census were 1,926,334 people, in 2011 - 1,677,985. 

Anyway, the perception is that the city is growing because of the many new buildings, the expansion of suburbs, the number of cars etc.


Academia Romana - HDR by cod_gabriel, on Flickr



Fântâna Mioriţa by cod_gabriel, on Flickr



Tribunalul Municipiului Bucureşti / Bucharest Tribunal by cod_gabriel, on Flickr



Gara de Nord / Northern Station, the main train station in Bucharest by cod_gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Nice photos! 

















By me.


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

By me.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Victoria Square by Daniel Mărăcine, on Flickr​


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Fantastic photos ^^ Dakaro. :cheers:

Here's the city as a backdrop in a music video.


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Fantastic photos ^^ Dakaro. :cheers:


^^ :cheers2:



By me.


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

By me.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Great! :cheers:


18th century wooden Transylvanian church in the courtyard of Romanian Peasant Museum


Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr




The Armenian church (1911)


Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr



Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr



The National History Museum (exteriors in post #977)



do I need more bling? by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr



springing into serious bling action  by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr




XTVS V by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Great! :cheers:


^^ :cheers: :cheers:









By me.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Herăstrău 



Apa de jad / Jade water by nihilsineDeo, on Flickr


Insula misterioasă / Mysterious island by nihilsineDeo, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Coltea Hospital.







By me.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Uniworld Day 1 - Bucharest by WAVE Journey, on Flickr


Uniworld Day 1 - Bucharest by WAVE Journey, on Flickr


Uniworld Day 1 - Bucharest by WAVE Journey, on Flickr


Uniworld Day 1 - Bucharest by WAVE Journey, on Flickr


Uniworld Day 1 - Bucharest by WAVE Journey, on Flickr


Uniworld Day 1 - Bucharest by WAVE Journey, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

By me.


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

By me.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers:


Stavropoleos church, 1724




stavropoleos by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr





stavropoleos by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr





Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr





stavropoleos by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr





stavropoleos by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr






stavropoleos by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr






stavropoleos by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr





stavropoleos by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Biserica Kretzulescu - HDR by bohnengarten, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

IMG_0524 by b.project, on Flickr





IMG_0548 by b.project, on Flickr




IMG_0576 by b.project, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dambovita_1 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr


Lipscani_Unirii_1 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr


Lipscani_&_Nat_Bank by Joe Mabel, on Flickr


Parcul_Carol_I_1 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

photoexplorers.net​

















​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bucharest, Romania by Codrut D. Eftimiu, on Flickr


Bucharest, Romania by Codrut D. Eftimiu, on Flickr


Bucharest, Romania by Codrut D. Eftimiu, on Flickr


Bucharest, Romania by Codrut D. Eftimiu, on Flickr


Bucharest, Romania by Codrut D. Eftimiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Joe's Trippin​Click to enlarge
​​


----------



## 2die4 (Aug 12, 2012)

source: *ArchDaily*


----------



## 2die4 (Aug 12, 2012)

source: *ArchDaily*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

ArchDaily​















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

1009 1141 - 05 - Bukarest - DSCF7295_307 by pullover999, on Flickr




0909 1942 - 05 - Bukarest - DSCF7120_22 by pullover999, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Athenaeum




Romanian Athenaeum by Bibi Web, on Flickr




Romanian Athenaeum by Bibi Web, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bucharest tour bus by Madame Shapoclac, on Flickr


Untitled by Meadowpink, on Flickr


Untitled by Meadowpink, on Flickr


Untitled by Meadowpink, on Flickr


----------



## 2die4 (Aug 12, 2012)

source: Forumul turistic din Romania


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^



Uniworld Day 3 - Bucharest City Tour by WAVE Journey, on Flickr



Uniworld Day 3 - Bucharest City Tour by WAVE Journey, on Flickr



Uniworld Day 3 - Bucharest City Tour by WAVE Journey, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

bucuresti noaptea2 compresat by klavier_girl, on Flickr​


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg (Sep 8, 2011)

Bucarest (sorry if I say it in Italian) could be a true gem if only they restored all those old beauties . . . I went there 2 years ago, I was also impressed by the amont of gorgeous girls to be fair :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bucharest - National Library by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Bucharest - Union Square by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Bucharest - Union Square by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Bucharest - the Tribunal by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Bucharest - Financial Plazza by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Our office in Bucharest by davest, on Flickr



Palace of the People, Bucharest, Romania by davest, on Flickr



Palace of the People, Bucharest, Romania by davest, on Flickr





Palace of the People, Bucharest, Romania by davest, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Night view by andyneacsu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ministerul Apărării Naţionale by jwdl, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bucharest - Colțea Hospital and Church by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Untitled by no_limitz918, on Flickr


Untitled by no_limitz918, on Flickr


Untitled by no_limitz918, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lining up to enter one of the museums that stayed open late that night by Florence3, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_4296 by Go 4 IT, on Flickr


Bucharest II by Flav Mogo, on Flickr


Piata Presei Libere by night seen from across Herastrau by Horia Varlan, on Flickr


Piata Natiunile Unite si Splaiul Independentei / United Nations Square and the Dambovita River Bank by Raiden2, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

New terminal at Otopeni Airport​










New Bucharest Airport - 2011 by christoskottis, on Flickr




New Bucharest Airport - 2011 by christoskottis, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

DPP_0005 by antoagresta, on Flickr



DPP_0022 by antoagresta, on Flickr




DPP_0008 by antoagresta, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

_DSC0250 by Cristi Arsene, on Flickr




_DSC0258 by Cristi Arsene, on Flickr




_DSC0243 by Cristi Arsene, on Flickr




_DSC0245 by Cristi Arsene, on Flickr




_DSC0201 by Cristi Arsene, on Flickr​


----------



## Blacklord (Nov 6, 2011)

BCR by Blacklord2012, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bulevardul Unirii, Bucharest (2) by PH Barratt, on Flickr




Officials' Apartments, Bucharest by PH Barratt, on Flickr



Lockers, Palace of the Parliament, Bucharest by PH Barratt, on Flickr



Palace of the Parliament, Bucharest by PH Barratt, on Flickr



Entrance foyer, Palace of the Parliament, Bucharest, 2004 by PH Barratt, on Flickr




Romanian Academy, Bucharest by PH Barratt, on Flickr



Corner of Libertatsii-Unirii, Bucharest (2) by PH Barratt, on Flickr



Corner of Libertatsii-Unirii, Bucharest by PH Barratt, on Flickr



Boundary Fence, Palace of Parliament, Bucharest by PH Barratt, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Coloured Bucharest by antoagresta, on Flickr


National library by antoagresta, on Flickr


Piata revolutiei, King Carol by antoagresta, on Flickr


Piata Tricolorului by antoagresta, on Flickr


DPP_0005 by antoagresta, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Untitled by Claudia Abel, on Flickr​


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Much (perhaps 1/3) of Bucharest is made by small, often tree shadowed and tranquill streets with elegant villas.


modernist villa by agc_b, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kretzulescu Church (AP4M2652-1PSP) by Alex Panoiu, on Flickr


Reflections on Buildings by ejstace, on Flickr


Abandoned buildings in Central Bucharest by rmoisescot, on Flickr


Buildings by SiminaSav, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Almost like a metropolis by Ela.Dubs, on Flickr​


----------



## Blacklord (Nov 6, 2011)

BCR Building by Blacklord2012, on Flickr


Charles de Gaulle Plaza by Blacklord2012, on Flickr


Bucharest High-rise by Blacklord2012, on Flickr


High-rise by Blacklord2012, on Flickr


Piraeus Tower by Blacklord2012, on Flickr


Premium Plaza by Blacklord2012, on Flickr


BRD Tower Up In The Sky by Blacklord2012, on Flickr


Bucharest Tower Center by Blacklord2012, on Flickr


Skyscrapers in Bucharest by Blacklord2012, on Flickr


BRD & BTC by Blacklord2012, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Some shots I took this evening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Suspended Car by vamapaull, on Flickr


20120910 #01 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr


20120910 #03 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr


20120910 #02 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr


Bucharest by bertconcepts, on Flickr


Bucharest by bertconcepts, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Toamna - Autumn by Lianna G, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ This is a great photo :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers: Autumn has already came on on some streets.


One more from me made yesterday



Bucharest - Bălcescu Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Spitalui Coltea - view from my hotel room by fenderjaguar, on Flickr





Sutu Palace - The Bucharest Museum by fenderjaguar, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest 150 by yoramLapid, on Flickr



Bucharest 244 by yoramLapid, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by yony_ro, on Flickr




Bucharest by yony_ro, on Flickr​


----------



## Blacklord (Nov 6, 2011)

Blacklord said:


> HJ Bucharest by Blacklord2012, on Flickr
> 
> Magazinul Unirea by Blacklord2012, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The National Military Circle | Cercul Militar National by Ramona R***, on Flickr


Pigeons by Ramona R***, on Flickr


Bucharest tour bus by Madame Shapoclac, on Flickr


Izvor Bridge over Dambovita River, Bucharest by Dominic Cristofor, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

București Optimist​


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

I love this city! :cheers2:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you!



Untitled by no_limitz918, on Flickr







Untitled by no_limitz918, on Flickr





Untitled by no_limitz918, on Flickr





Untitled by no_limitz918, on Flickr







Untitled by no_limitz918, on Flickr





Untitled by no_limitz918, on Flickr





2 by no_limitz918, on Flickr




1 by no_limitz918, on Flickr





Untitled by no_limitz918, on Flickr




Untitled by no_limitz918, on Flickr





Untitled by no_limitz918, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alina Iancu Photography BUCHAREST City Architecture Winter Iarna Oldcenter centrul Vechi by Alina Inacu, on Flickr











House of People by DAlexe, on Flickr








Fin de Decembrie in București .. by Mary590, on Flickr











Streets of București .. by Mary590, on Flickr












Winter Holidays- 2012-2013. by Mary590, on Flickr









București - Evening- by Mary590, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The National Military Circle | Cercul Militar National by Ramona R***, on Flickr


Pigeons by Ramona R***, on Flickr


Christmas lights by Ramona R***, on Flickr


Election Day In Bucharest by DAlexe, on Flickr


Untitled by no_limitz918, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucuresti Optimist​


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

soure:*http://www.photoavia.net/*

Henri Coanda airport


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

source:*http://www.facebook.com/BucurestiOptimist*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

source:*http://www.facebook.com/BucurestiOptimist*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks @dacico for the awesome photos from Bucharest. :cheers:


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

thank you Linguine!


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

source:*http://www.facebook.com/BucurestiOptimist*

Romanian bicycle Pegasus, reborn from comunist period


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

source: *http://www.facebook.com/BucurestiOptimist*


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Untitled by no_limitz918, on Flickr


What a great building. If it was cleaned up and put to good use it would be fantastic.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I also love this city.......Great updates:cheers1:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you midrise!




Last photo: Cotroceni (former) Monastery (left, 1679) and Cotroceni Presidential Palace (buildings on the right and in background, 1888) 


Vlad Pruteanu​

































































































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Military Circle/Cercul Militar-Bucharest Romania by Partan Antonio, on Flickr


The National Military Circle | Cercul Militar National by Ramona R***, on Flickr


Pigeons by Ramona R***, on Flickr


Bucharest tour bus by Madame Shapoclac, on Flickr


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

source: *http://www.facebook.com/BucurestiOptimist*


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

source: *http://www.facebook.com/BucurestiOptimist*


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

source: *http://www.facebook.com/BucurestiOptimist*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bucharest Skyline by glacris, on Flickr


Bucharest tour bus by Madame Shapoclac, on Flickr


Cityscape  by vamapaull, on Flickr


Little Paris - Bucharest by Nicholas Abela, on Flickr


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

source: *http://www.facebook.com/BucurestiOptimist*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ma ce tare


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

source: http://www.facebook.com/BucurestiOptimist


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

photos: Marian Andrei
source: http://forum.metrouusor.com/index.php


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

you have a beautiful city! a jewel in Europe really underrated!


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

thank you El palmesano!


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

*people in Bucharest*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

source:http://www.facebook.com/BucurestiOptimist


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

source:http://www.facebook.com/BucurestiOptimist


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

source:http://www.facebook.com/BucurestiOptimist


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Strada Stavropoleos by DoctorMP, on Flickr


An old building left in decay, in the purest Brancovenesc architecture style by Veeory, on Flickr


Central University Library of Bucharest by chibeba, on Flickr


Memorial of Rebirth sculpture in Bucharest by chibeba, on Flickr


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

astronomical observatory in* Carol Park*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

source:http://www.facebook.com/BucurestiOptimist


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

National Arena Stadium by razvo, on Flickr​





Mădălina Ana​













Ștefan Tuchilă​












locuriuitate.com​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lujerului underpass - Plaza Romania, Bucharest by fotigrafu, on Flickr


Night Walk Bucharest: Carol I by PhotoImpulse, on Flickr


National Arena by vamapaull, on Flickr


Spring in Bucharest by Ramona R***, on Flickr


An afternoon in Herastrau Park by Ramona R***, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​








cbimobiliare.ro​















imidoresc.ro​












































































*Petrom City*

epvelectronics.com​











petrom.com​





























Cosmin Ruseanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
Bucuresti Realist​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

..

.
.
.




Tudi​














worldpropertychannel.com
















Lyngve Skrede​













marapopa.blogspot.ro​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Moon over the Bucharest by maxmitzu, on Flickr


The National Military Circle | Cercul Militar National by Ramona R***, on Flickr


Sunset seen from Fire Watch Tower / Bucharest / Romania by fotigrafu, on Flickr


Bucharest tour bus by Madame Shapoclac, on Flickr


Bucharest Skyline by irishroadrunner, on Flickr


----------



## Romulus A77 (May 24, 2013)

This being my first post here, I invite you to watch many photos I took in Bucharest, over at my Panoramio account: http://www.panoramio.com/user/5959171

One of my latest panoramas of the city looking North. You can see all the "skyscrapers" standing tall.

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/88740230.jpg

or this link better:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/87753122099

I was surprised to see some of my photos already posted here. Wonderful thing, the internet. Thanks for sharing them...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.


stelu1967 1 2 3 4 5 6​



































































































București Optimist​





















































































Florin Neagu​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bucharest Cityscape by 270_Fan, on Flickr


Moon over the Bucharest by maxmitzu, on Flickr


Piata Presei - Bucuresti by Ramona R***, on Flickr


Night shooting by Catalin Ionita Photography, on Flickr


Night Walk Bucharest: Carol I by PhotoImpulse, on Flickr


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

I never expected Bucharest to be so beautiful. I certainly am impressed!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

claroscuro said:


> I never expected Bucharest to be so beautiful. I certainly am impressed!



Thank you! 




Lights reflection by Hussain Al-Bahbahani, on Flickr










Arcul de Triumf by Hussain Al-Bahbahani, on Flickr​




Theo G​











Florin Neagu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.

DSC_0544 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr







DSC_0697 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr














DSC_0730 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr







DSC_0717 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr






DSC_0723 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr








DSC_0885 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr







Untitled by Caata, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful, beautiful city!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kretzulescu Palace by Ramona R***, on Flickr


DSCN6267 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr


DSCN6318 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr


DSCN6322 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr


DSCN6319 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.

.



*Cercul Militar Național*


scări by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr




scări by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr




deschidere by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr




sala by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr




Sala Bizantină by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr





Sala Bizantină by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr​





















*George Enescu Museum*


Muzeul George Enescu by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr




Muzeul George Enescu by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr




Muzeul George Enescu by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr​

















*View from inside the National Library*


dambovita by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr​

























*View from the Fire Tower*


vedere din foisorul de foc by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr​/people/misu_trasca/]Mișu Trașcă[/url], on Flickr




scări by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr




deschidere by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr




sala by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr




Sala Bizantină by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr





Sala Bizantină by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr[/CENTER]





























*George Enescu Museum*


Muzeul George Enescu by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr




Muzeul George Enescu by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr




Muzeul George Enescu by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr





Muzeul George Enescu by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr​

















*View from inside the National Library*


dambovita by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr​

























*View from the Fire Tower*


vedere din foisorul de foc by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.


Bucureşti by Radoo86, on Flickr








Bucureşti by Radoo86, on Flickr






Bucuresti by Radoo86, on Flickr






Biblioteca Naţională by Radoo86, on Flickr






Bucharest by Peter Hagenouw, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

many wide lanes in downtown with speed limit of 60 km/h... not yet a liveable place by keretterek, on Flickr


Bucharest Fountains by BrentMacLean, on Flickr


Downtown Bucharest by Dragos Bardac, on Flickr


Downtown I, Bukarest by LTE 1216, on Flickr


Untitled by Summer Night Horizon, on Flickr


Untitled by Summer Night Horizon, on Flickr


Untitled by Summer Night Horizon, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.

*Arenele Romane* (Roman Arena) built in 1906 for the "Expoziția Generală Română"


HOSPITALITY ROMANIA 2012 by ARN.media, on Flickr








ALBOROSIE @ Reggae Nights by ARN.media, on Flickr







ALBOROSIE @ Reggae Nights by ARN.media, on Flickr







HOSPITALITY ROMANIA 2012 by ARN.media, on Flickr









ALBOROSIE @ Reggae Nights by ARN.media, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Summer Night Horizon, on Flickr


Untitled by Summer Night Horizon, on Flickr


Untitled by Summer Night Horizon, on Flickr


Untitled by Summer Night Horizon, on Flickr


Untitled by Summer Night Horizon, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

outside vs inside by Romulus Anghel, on Flickr






DSC_0030 by TDragos, on Flickr







Delta Bucurestilor by Sorinmountains, on Flickr








Panorama_1 by opreageorge, on Flickr​







Dragoș Stoica​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Bucuresti Optimist​














Cipgallery​

















Walking in the Old Center of Bucharest by Ramona R***, on Flickr









Biserica Sf. Spiridon - Detaliu by Stefanjurca, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bucharest - People & Faces by Don Blandford, on Flickr


Bucharest - People & Faces by Don Blandford, on Flickr


Bucharest - People & Faces by Don Blandford, on Flickr


Bucharest - People & Faces by Don Blandford, on Flickr


Bucharest - People & Faces by Don Blandford, on Flickr


2013-07-22 09.57.41-1 by Vlad Busca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

How did you like Bucharest? | Romania by NicoTrinkhaus, on Flickr


Untitled by Meadowpink, on Flickr


Bucharest tour bus by Madame Shapoclac, on Flickr


Bucharest, Romania by Don Blandford, on Flickr


Bucharest, Romania by Don Blandford, on Flickr


Bucharest, Romania by Don Blandford, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
J&J Productions​


















inaugurare pod basarab_DxOVP by Sarchis Dolmanian, on Flickr











Princely Church Sfantul Anton at night by Johan Foster, on Flickr










Modern reflection by Johan Foster, on Flickr











Sunset and storms meet by Johan Foster, on Flickr​









Romania Tour Store​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2013-07-27 19-56-17 - Canon PowerShot S5 IS - IMG_8894-1 by Vlad Busca, on Flickr


Bucharest by night by ahmed burai, on Flickr


Seara prin București - Victoriei by Stefanjurca, on Flickr


Seara prin București - Lipscani by Stefanjurca, on Flickr


Seara prin București - Smârdan by Stefanjurca, on Flickr


Seara prin București - Doamnei by Stefanjurca, on Flickr


Seara prin București - Smârdan by Stefanjurca, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bellu Cemetery​











Bellu is the most famous cemetery in Bucharest and Romania. Created in 1853 as the first cemetery outside the then limits of the city (until that time, people was burying the dead in the small cemeteries around the churches), it soon became the favorite place of eternal rest for the bourgeoisie. 



There are tons of finely decorated chapels and sculptures from second half of 19th century - early 20th century. 






Much more important than this art treasures, Bellu has became the National Pantheon: almost every important writer, artist, scientist, politician from 19th-20th century is buried here, including:



-Theodor Aman (1831-1891, painter)
-George Bacovia (1881-1957, symbolist poet)
-Ion Luca Caragiale (1852-1912, greatest Romanian playright)
-Toma Caragiu (1925-1977, one of the greatest actors)
-Henri Coandă (1886-1972, greatest Romanian inventor, has built world's first jet aircraft)
-Corneliu Coposu (1914–1995, politician and political detainee)
-George Coșbuc (1866-1918, Transylvanian poet)
-Ovid Densușianu (1873-1938, Transylvanian linguist and folklorist)
-Mihai Eminescu (1850-1899, the national poet)
-Spiru Haret (1851-1912, mathematician, astronomer and politician of Armenian origin)
-Nicolae Iorga (1871-1940, regarded as the most important Romanian historian)
-Ștefan Luchian (1868-1916, one of the greatest painters)
-Titu Maiorescu (1840-1917, literary critic and politician)
-Marin Preda (1922-198, writer)
-Liviu Rebreanu (1885-1914, Transylvanian writer and playright)
-Mihail Sadoveanu (1860-1961, regarded as the greatest Romanian writer)
-Nichita Stănescu (1933-1983, the most acclaimed contemporary poet)
-Constantin Tănase (1880-1945, the most popular revue actor between wars)
-Maria Tănase (1913-1963, singer of traditional music)
-Traian Vuia 91872-1950, of Transylvanian origin, builder of world's first monoplane




A journey through Bellu cemetery is a journey through Romanian history and culture.



Cimitriul Bellu, București by Nicote, on Flickr






Cimitriul Bellu, București by Nicote, on Flickr




Cimitriul Bellu, București by Nicote, on Flickr




Cimitriul Bellu, București by Nicote, on Flickr



Bellu cemetery by plitch, on Flickr



endless love story by plitch, on Flickr





Fam Gh. Gherman (2) by *skiagraphia, on Flickr



IMG_8198 by noridamar, on Flickr





Welcome by Amira K., on Flickr




Bellu by Cembalissima, on Flickr




Bellu by Cembalissima, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.

Night view of Bucharest. by Peter Weibull, on Flickr









RATB 5288. București, Universitate by Ivan Furlanis, on Flickr










Arrival: Bucharest by ParadiseCowgirl, on Flickr








Atheneum by thisistakingtoolong, on Flickr







Lightning over Bucharest, Romania by dalepriem, on Flickr​








Mihai Popoiag​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Day 64 - Downtown Rainbow by Alexandru Georgescu, on Flickr


Bucharest Fountains by BrentMacLean, on Flickr


Downtown I, Bukarest by LTE 1216, on Flickr


Untitled by Summer Night Horizon, on Flickr


Old Downtown, Bucharest by marirom, on Flickr


golden moon by Dragos Czinjepolschi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.

Bucharest Sky Tower by Romulus Anghel, on Flickr







Skyscrapers in Bucharest by Romulus Anghel, on Flickr







Depeche Mode, "Delta Machine" tour in Bucharest, National Arena - opening act, Fox The Band by georgemoga, on Flickr​







Facebook - București Optimist​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Stage Of Iron Maiden by Nicote, on Flickr


Bucharest Sky Tower by Romulus Anghel, on Flickr


The National Military Circle | Cercul Militar National by Ramona R***, on Flickr


Bucharest tour bus by Madame Shapoclac, on Flickr


Cityscape  by vamapaull, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Day 64 - Downtown Rainbow by Alexandru Georgescu, on Flickr


Untitled by Summer Night Horizon, on Flickr


Untitled by Summer Night Horizon, on Flickr


Downtown Bucharest Late at Night by Bogdan Ghervan, on Flickr


----------



## DJ Seric (May 6, 2008)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.

Dali^2 by cotropitor, on Flickr







DSC_0017 by Martin - Born2Bike, on Flickr








Palatul Parlamentului by MikeAutrey , on Flickr






Taxi driver in Bucharest by BoBCita, on Flickr






Night in Bucharest by BoBCita, on Flickr






Cabs in Bucharest by BoBCita, on Flickr





20130830 #28 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr





20130830 #32 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr






Communism is long gone... by BoBCita, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Protest Salvati Rosia Montana @ Universitate - Calea Victoriei Bucuresti Romania 3 septembrie 2013 by Liviu Florin Albei, on Flickr








terrace.view by Andrei Popa., on Flickr







Sunset over Bucharest by Ralucutz, on Flickr









Bucharest, Romania by adamcecc, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.















Protest Salvati Rosia Montana @ Bulevardul Regina Elisabeta - Universitate - Piata Constitutiei Bucuresti Romania 5 septembrie 2013 by Liviu Florin Albei, on Flickr









Protest Salvati Rosia Montana @ Universitate Bucuresti Romania 2 septembrie 2013 by Liviu Florin Albei, on Flickr







Protest Salvati Rosia Montana @ Bulevardul Regina Elisabeta - Universitate Bucuresti Romania 7 septembrie 2013 by Liviu Florin Albei, on Flickr









București - Bukarest by © O de Andrade, on Flickr






București - Bukarest by © O de Andrade, on Flickr








București - Bukarest by © O de Andrade, on Flickr










Day 127 - Working late by Alexandru Georgescu, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bucharest by sebastiendurand68, on Flickr


Bucharest by sebastiendurand68, on Flickr


Out on a picnic by HateToSketch, on Flickr


Mogosoaia Park by HateToSketch, on Flickr


București - Bukarest by © O de Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
..
.

.
.
.

IMG_4986s by JoStof, on Flickr







IMG_4997 by JoStof, on Flickr







DSC_0067_3 by mynameismada, on Flickr







IMG_4949 by JoStof, on Flickr






Parcul Cișmigiu 3 by Nanel4, on Flickr






Roşia Montana March by Bogdan Ghervan, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Summer Night Horizon, on Flickr


Untitled by Summer Night Horizon, on Flickr


Untitled by Summer Night Horizon, on Flickr


Romania-1193 - Union Square by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


Downtown jewels by simonne_c, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.

DSC_9539-2 by Cristian Ghe., on Flickr








Piata Romana, Bucharest, Romania by 1Photo Studio, on Flickr






Bank at a corner by BoBCita, on Flickr







IMG_4946s by JoStof, on Flickr









National bank of Romania by BoBCita, on Flickr






ROMANIA-CANADA-GOLD MINING-PROTEST 2013 by bogdan_buda, on Flickr






Lanț uman în jurul Parlamentului - Protest Salvati Rosia Montana Bucuresti Romania 21 septembrie 2013 #salvatirosiamontana #rosiamontana #unitisalvam #saverosiamontana #gold #cyanide #GoldMiningwithCyanide by Liviu Florin Albei, on Flickr







Lanț uman în jurul Parlamentului - Protest Salvati Rosia Montana Bucuresti Romania 21 septembrie 2013 #salvatirosiamontana #rosiamontana #unitisalvam #saverosiamontana #gold #cyanide #GoldMiningwithCyanide by Liviu Florin Albei, on Flickr










BB-Protest Bucharest 21.22.09.2013-4 by bogdan_buda, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ROMANIA-CANADA-GOLD MINING-PROTEST 2013 by bogdan_buda, on Flickr


Dâmbovița by auspices, on Flickr


The city at night by Romulus Anghel, on Flickr


The National Military Circle | Cercul Militar National by Ramona R***, on Flickr


Bucharest tour bus by Madame Shapoclac, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
criserb.com​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bucharest by vamapaull, on Flickr


The city at night by Romulus Anghel, on Flickr


A view from above by Romulus Anghel, on Flickr


Untitled by Meadowpink, on Flickr


Lipscani Area, Bucharest- Old City by Dragos Cosmin- Getty Images Artist, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Passing locals by Theo K, on Flickr









IMG_1417 by Theo K, on Flickr







IMG_1388 by Theo K, on Flickr








Romanian Parlament, Bucharest by yoelgarcia1, on Flickr








Cum se vede Bucurestiul de la ultimul etaj by Constantin B., on Flickr







Palatul_Parlamentului_1b by hervesedky01, on Flickr








Bucureşti, pe bulevardul Ion Mihalache by NB 2009, on Flickr​







Chris Pg​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Roman Square and Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard​








Dan Mihai Bălănescu​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

At the speed of light by sabinadumi, on Flickr

Untitled by markisatacamera, on Flickr

Bucharest - București - Romania . by MoherZ, on Flickr

72 by ovidiulucaci, on Flickr

Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory's Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

Trip to Romania by gavinmccrory14, on Flickr

2014-08-27 17-28-59 by Chacal1233, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Centrul Vechi, December 23rd, 2014 by Valentin.Velican, on Flickr



2014 Christmas Eve Bucharest by tanghuan, on Flickr



2014 Christmas Eve Bucharest by tanghuan, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.







*Șelari Street* in the Old Core, or Lipscani Area



This is the Old Town by stimpsonjake, on Flickr​















*Cișmigiu Gardens* - established in 1847



The Stairs at Cismigiu by stimpsonjake, on Flickr









44 by ovidiulucaci, on Flickr​
















*Politehnica University* - the domed building dates from 1960



Spring mood by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr​

















*Oțetari Church*, 1757



Bucharest - Biserica Sfintii Voievozi - Otetari 13 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr












Bucharest - Biserica Sfintii Voievozi - Otetari 02 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr​


















*Near Schitu Măgureanu Boulevard*



Bucharest - view from Hotel Epoque 01 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr








Bucharest - view from Hotel Epoque at night 01 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr​





















*Russian Church* - built between 1905-1909



Bucharest - Student Church (Russian Church) 05 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr​














*University Square Underpass*



Bucharest - Dec 2014 - Piata Universitate subway station 02 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr​


















*Hotel Athénée Palace* - 1914



Bucharest - Athenee Palace Hilton lobby 01 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr​




















*Calea Victoriei*



Bucharest - Dec 2014 - Calea Victoriei 01 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr​




















*Obor Halls* - Modernist structure from 1936, replacing older versions as far back as 17th century. Obor, historically called Târgul Moșilor (Old Men's Market) was the market place initially situated outside the city and today in a peripheric neighborhood built during the communist period.



Bucharest - Dec 2014 - Obor 34 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr​




















*Floreasca Lake* in northern Bucharest. the northern part of the city consists in neighborhoods of fastuous villas built between wars by the affluent inhabitants. It is also where after 1990, a new financial district was born, Pipera



69 by ovidiulucaci, on Flickr









70 by ovidiulucaci, on Flickr​














*Some old building*, don't know where



37 by ovidiulucaci, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.






*Macca-Vilacrosse arcaded street* 




Valea Regilor (Aripa Stanga) by  Razvan Calin, on Flickr​


















*Smârdan Street* - Lipscani Area



Strada Smardan (1) by  Razvan Calin, on Flickr​
















*University Square*



Bld. Regina Elisabeta (4) by  Razvan Calin, on Flickr











Bld. Regina Elisabeta (1) by  Razvan Calin, on Flickr​

















*Calea Moșilor Street*


DincoloDeFatade​


















Next photos by Octav Drăgan, Bucuresti vazut de sus and Bucuresti Optimist (1, 2)​


*Bulevardul Unirii (Unification Boulevard)* - 3.5 km long, 90 m wide














































*Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard*















































*Elisabeta Boulevard*





























*Calea Victoriei*























*Lipscani Area*




























*Armenian Neighborhood*
























*Văcărești Wetlands* - formed naturally over the last two decades in an abandoned concrete basin built during the communist period. On June 5, 2014, it was declared protected zone and named Văcărești Nature Park by the Government of Romania.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

locuriuitate.com 1 2​







































































































flycams.ro​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bucharest - Dec 2014 - Calea Victoriei 01 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr

At the speed of light by sabinadumi, on Flickr

Foggy (2) by sabinadumi, on Flickr

Bucharest, Romania by LBSphotography, on Flickr

Bucharest National Library on Dambovita river by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Untitled by markisatacamera, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

00:00 01.01.2015 Bucharest by Hussain Al-Bahbahani, on Flickr













Happy new year! by Ion Cristian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.








*Meteorit explosion on 7th January 2015*



















Merry Christmas to all who celebrate Nativity on January 6 & 7! by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr













Merry Christmas to all who celebrate Nativity on January 6 & 7! by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr
















Pe bulevard by Sorinmountains, on Flickr














first blue minute of the day by dorinser, on Flickr​













Sebastien​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Shapes and reflexions by c.lucian, on Flickr












DSC_9203 by Philip Griffin, on Flickr












DSC_9201 by Philip Griffin, on Flickr​











Silver Dacian rhyton from Poroina, Mehediní County, 4th century BCE, National History Museum



DSC05155 by brrrtenev, on Flickr​












Gold Dacian helmet from Coțofenești, Prahova County, 5th century BCE, National History Museum



DSC05153 by brrrtenev, on Flickr











DSC05256 by brrrtenev, on Flickr​










Hanul cu Tei ("The Linden tree Inn"), 1833



DSC05045 by brrrtenev, on Flickr










Evolution-Club-01 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr










The Building by dorinser, on Flickr











church in winter sunset by dorinser, on Flickr










Cismigiu in HDR by Sorinmountains, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.








*Curtea Veche (Old Court) Church*, oldest extant building in Bucharest, 1554


basilica.ro 1 2​



































































































*"Țepeș Castle"* built for the 1906 National Exhibition



2 ianuarie 2015, Bucuresti, Parcul Carol, Canon 7D Mark II-5323 by Răzvan Băltărețu, on Flickr​






















*Justice Palace*, 1895



29 decembrie 2014, Bucuresti, Canon 7D Mark II-4933 by Răzvan Băltărețu, on Flickr​












*Afi Palace*, largest mall in Romania



Afi Palace Cotroceni Mall, Bucharest, Romania by  Ramona Răican, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.







DincoloDeFatade​



















untitled18 by no_limitz918, on Flickr














Downtown Bucharest, from my room by roomman, on Flickr















20141218-05 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr​


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Primeval !!!! 
Thank you for all the wonderful photos. It is so amazing to see how the city is changing. Quite marvelous! 


The only worry I have is all the church stuff - hope the country is not turning back from modernity. It would be sad to see it regress.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Marco Polo said:


> Primeval !!!!
> Thank you for all the wonderful photos. It is so amazing to see how the city is changing. Quite marvelous!
> 
> 
> The only worry I have is all the church stuff - hope the country is not turning back from modernity. It would be sad to see it regress.



Thank you for the kind words! About the church: people attending services are from the lesser / not at all educated ones, usually old. And the institution (the church) has influence only over them. The youth is open-minded, even the religious ones.

When I post such photos with religious ceremonies, is because of their cultural-historical significance. There is a certain amount of obscurantism propagated by the church, inclusively by such rituals and services, but on the other hand they are manifestations of the over a thousand years old tradition of Eastern (Byzantine) Christianity, that have a lot of charm, because of its connection with older cultures and civilisations from Near East.







magheru by Dumby, on Flickr









senzatie de toamna by Dumby, on Flickr​










sfgate.com​


















libertatea.ro​

















Rikitza​


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

magheru by Dumby, on Flicker / [/QUOTE]



This is a stunning photo. Simply wonderful.
Thank you!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

I even not recognized the place when I first seen it. Very unusual.












old town by Tao van de Graaff, on Flickr














An autumn afternoon in the old centre of Bucharest by Ramona Răican
, on Flickr










A Romanian house in the snow by Flora_AB, on Flickr













Subway dweller by Andrei Iancu, on Flickr













P1220283 by Scarlat Catalin, on Flickr














P2181443 by Scarlat Catalin, on Flickr












Deposits and Consignments House by Bogdan Caraman, on Flickr













City Gate Towers by Bogdan Caraman, on Flickr















Palace of the Parliament by Bogdan Caraman, on Flickr​


----------



## Vinnie420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Some grand buildings, such as the Parliament.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Văcărești Nature Park​












evakonzett.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.






Check out in this aerial film above the northern Bucharest how each building has a diferent shape, plan, volume. Bucharest must be the most architecturally diverse city in Europe if not in all the world.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Camera de Comert / The Chamber of Commerce by Raiden2, on Flickr

Bucharest: Dionisie Lupu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

Untitled by Jonathan Bäckman Lind, on Flickr

66 by ovidiulucaci, on Flickr

Bucharest: Edgar Quinet Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

Bucharest National Library on Dambovita river by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Bucharest - București - Romania . by MoherZ, on Flickr


----------

